# Review request for Blood on the Mountain



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/sanctus-reach-blood-on-the-mountain.html


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that new? Ben Counter comeback!


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I just saw this book while looking around at BL. Any opinions? Any good rune magic from Ulli? I wouldn't expect it to compare to Njal in Stormcaller, mind you.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Malus Darkblade said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/sanctus-reach-blood-on-the-mountain.html


I'll post my review when I get around to reading Sanctus Reach after I finish my Joe Abercrombie novels
Surprised that there isn't a single review on goodreads!
3 stars though, which aint half bad for BL stuff.


----------

